
PubNative – Multiple Positions – Berlin, Germany – Full-Time – Onsite – Visa - malgo_adams
PubNative is a mobile monetization platform that enables app publishers to execute and enhance their revenue strategy through flexible ad units. With our proprietary cross-format optimization technology and mobile header bidding solution, PubNative enables mobile publishers to maximize their programmatic advertising revenue. The company is headquartered in Berlin with a small satellite office in Beijing.<p>Our stack is: Go, Protobuf, Kafka, Spark (Scala), Python for ML, AWS, Kubernetes, Terraform, Elasticsearch, Prometheus. Our scale is pretty challenging even for well-designed systems, yet we manage to pull it off with a small and dedicated team of top notch engineers. We value no-nonsense pragmatism, simplicity, transparency, autonomy and creativity.<p>Previous adtech experience is useful but not required. We hire for potential, looking for a track record of solved problems, elegant solutions and smart hacks.<p>We are currently looking for:
* Data Engineers (mid-lev and senior) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com&#x2F;o&#x2F;senior-data-engineer-mfdiv-berlin
* Sr Site Reliability Engineer https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com&#x2F;o&#x2F;senior-site-reliability-engineer-mfdiv<p>All openings also listed here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pubnativegmbh.recruitee.com&#x2F;<p>You can also email me directly: gosia at pubnative net
======
sidcool
You can post it to 'Who's hiring thread'. Here's the latest one.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20083795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20083795)

